# Keeping Things In Perspective



## Jay (Jan 1, 1999)

There have been numerous threads lately about phobia's and fears of leaving the home and not knowing where the nearest bathroom is. Believe me I know all about those fears. I have expereinced all of them and at times continue to. The way I get over them is by taking whatever precautions I can and than putting things in perspective.Since my IBS started about 3 years ago I had numerous accidents in a wide range of situations. At the grocery store, in the car, talking my way (unsuccesfully) out of a traffic ticket, even at home. I now try to take what ever precaution I can, such as immodium, not wearing light clothing or boxer shorts, keeping plastic in the car etc, and keeping a change of clothes at the office. I than try to keep things in perspective. Basically it boils down to **** happens! If I have an accident the sun will still rise the next day. I am not dying from an acute illness. Statiscally, chances are that on any given day I will not have an accident. While my chances of having an accident are greater than those without IBS, if over a three year period I have had about 10 accidents, tha means that in a period of about 1,000 days there have been about 990 without an accident. And remeber, people without IBS have accidents too. I had one about 6 years before IBS from bad food, and my wife had one as well. And remeber if you do have an accident, what is the worst thing that can happen. You will feel embarrased for a while but life will continue.I hope that helps.Jay


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks Jay, for posting this to this forum.I wish you continued success in keepiing things in perspective and were here if you need some encouragement.Thanks------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com [This message has been edited by eric (edited 03-06-2001).]


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

What a wonderful attitude! Hopefully others will print out your post and keep it with them to help to reduce their anxiety. Thanks for sharing of yourself.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------

